
French pro freerider was asked to get work visa to attend Redbull Rampage (USA) - harunurhan
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/remy-metailler-denied-us-entry-wont-be-at-rampage.html
======
SkyPuncher
Exactly as he should have. He was traveling for commercial purposes and cannot
use a travel visa. Nearly every country in the world requires commercial
travel visas if you plan to work in the country.

For a professional rider, these competitions are work.

~~~
collyw
Depends on whether you get paid even if you come in last place. If its only
the top few that get money then I disagree. The article doesn't make it clear.

~~~
GhostVII
Sponsorships still pay you if you lose

~~~
collyw
The sponsored kayakers that I knew got free kit and that was about it.
Admittedly biking is a bigger sport, so maybe thats the case there.

